# Some in-progress pics of my Bf 109G-14



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are some pics of my 1/32 scale Hasegawa Bf 109G-14.



























This model should be finished this weekend and will post some pics of the finished next weekend.

Agentsmith


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Waiting for more pix, love it! The B&W comparision shot looks very real!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, nice job!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Looks good so far! More more!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, VERY nice job with the comparison shots!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks rokket 2001, KUROK, fluke, and John!

Here are a couple more pics...


















Agentsmith


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

You could almost convince me to go 1:32 scale. Now if you could convince MY WIFE, I'll be set. Beautiful work there. Very realistic weathering, not too overdone. Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Roguepink!

This model is weathered a little more than I useally do on my models, the full size a/c I am modelling was one of many Bf 109s that survived the war and flew to Neubiberg and surrendered to American forces there. Since this a/c was flown by II./JG 52 and fought on the eastern front I figured it would have seen heavy use and been a little on the dirty side.  

Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Amazing weathering... not too overstated -- just right


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Mike!
Weathering these models can be a little tricky to do, it is very easy to go too far and ruin the model.

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Amazing weathering... not too overstated -- just right


 
Would have to agree! Great job. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much roadrner!

I only have to do a few more things to this model and its done.
I take all my pictures outside to take advantage of the natural light but this entire week is supposed to be rainy weather so I might have to wait awhile to get pictures of the finished model.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You've inspired me to get back to my Tamiya Do335 high-altitude conversion. The fuselage is all done, with CMK's aftermarket cockpit and wheel bays. Now I have to install CMK's complete engine bay detail sets. Last night I was applying photoetched _bolt heads _to a Daimler Benz. :freak:

http://inpayne.com/temp/d0335br-000.jpg
http://inpayne.com/temp/d0335br-001.jpg
http://inpayne.com/temp/d0335br-002.jpg

Weathering to be done later.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Photo-realistic work, there, Agent!

Incredible job! The camo paint job is perfectly subtle.

I also appreciate the fact that you're modeling a specific plane from a photograph--makes for a nice little trip back into time :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John and Perfesser Coffee!

John,
Your Do 335 looks fantastic!
I hope you do finish that model, its too cool NOT to finish it!

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I just finished gluing 25 tiny photoetched parts onto the resin rear engine block, and painted it. :freak:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

The last two in-progress pics of the G-14..,


















Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Okay if this 1/32 stuff continues looking this good... the photos will soon start to be confused with actual Luftwaffe footage.


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

agent - looking so good, wetahering just right! It's beaut, mate!

JohnP - nice interior compartment painting, edges showing up nice and dirty and real, and tires with weight flat spots, cool


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Parts Pit Mike and rokket2001!

The model is now finished, if I can I will post pics of it sometime this next weekend.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

rokket2001 said:


> JohnP - nice interior compartment painting, edges showing up nice and dirty and real, and tires with weight flat spots, cool


 Tanks! A simple wash of black watercolor, followed by some bry-brush highlighting is all it takes.


----------



## Liquidos (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks just brilliant, I am soon starting work on a typhoon, but I doubt that I can get it to look as realistic as that. Keep it up.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Liquidos!

The model is now finished I am waiting for a chance to get outside and take pics of it, not an easy task this time of year in Oregen.

Agentsmith


----------

